# Cloning gel kit



## nvthis (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone check this out yet? It's a kind of cloning gel you fill a 2"x2" cell with, put your cutting in and wait for roots. It doesn't seem to have a name yet but I noticed it in the Charlies Greenhouse catalog. Also a couple of places online. The gel goes for $13 per qt. Sounds interesting. I'll be honest with you all right now, I love _anything_ that's 'set it and forget it'!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 29, 2009)

I just saw something that sounds similar at OSH(orchard supply).  It was a six pac what looked like little jello cups, with clearish gel filling the 2x2 cups.  Says poke hole in foil top, stick cutting in, and wait till you see roots(clear container with clearish gel).  Next time I'm out i'll pick some up...been wanting to try them, thanks for giving me a reason


----------



## nvthis (Apr 29, 2009)

Dude, if you seriously get it, try to grab a pic or two along the way... And drop them in a thread (even this one if you want). Thanks man, That would be great!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2009)

Sound good something to make cloning easier. That was the hardest thing to learn to do.


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 29, 2009)

as if cloning was hard or sumthing?! i dont no why there is hundreds of cloning gels,powders machines etc etc etc.. and all over hyped and over priced.. plain water or plain walmart cloning powder works like a charm and i dont waste more the $7 to make endless clones.

that gel stuff has been around for years and is just more hype


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry for the wait, they only had 1 cashier open so the line was around the block...then i had to get one of these fancy-like cameras and figure it out...but the best was learning how to put pic's on 
  No surprise where they're made,huh.  Watch for a thread coming soon to a computer near you titled;  gel-o cup clones:hubba:  and I hope this stuff is what you are refering to:stoned:.....$14.95


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2009)

Razor balde, 90% cut,, and Bubbler,,never lost a clone yet.:hubba: 

Gel does seem cool though.


----------



## nvthis (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Bud, did they have the refill bottle?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 30, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Bud, did they have the refill bottle?


no, but sounds cheaper by the quart, for sure.  
Cowbow and Dankerz, I agree.  I'll be putting the extra cups with my rockwool cubes, bubble cloner, coco, and jiffy pucks  I change it up more for fun than anything.  Keep it clean and simple and I believe all the common methods should have close to the same success.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 1, 2009)

Hello nv, started a thread with those Gel cup...gel cup clones.  Spent a lot of time thinking that name up


----------

